# Need to hire a smoker



## haglered (Apr 9, 2009)

I have talked my church into doing some smoked ribs for a Church dinner On April 23rd..... Great but we need a smoker large enough to do at least 6 racks of ribs, preferably at once.

Is there anyone in the Greater Oklahoma city/Norman area that could allow us to use their smoker, I would be willing to pay for the use of it. You would also be welcome to assist in the smoking (and be paid for it i.e. make sure we don't abuse your smoker) I have my own recipe that I wish to use.

The Church is in Norman Oklahoma (off of Porter near Tecumseh) I also plan to throw a few smoke sausages on and I am thinking about doing a Brisket just to make sure we have something for those who are adverse to bones. It depends on how many people I think will show up. 

We are having a revival that week and are having a dinner at the church each night. The church is providing the main course. I have volunteered to do the ribs but my little smoker will not do 6 ribs at once and I don't really want to string out the smoking over several days.

I am now the church treasurer and the church can afford to pay for the use of a smoker. Alternatively if anyone has a smoker to sell please let me know. I am of the opinion that the church needs it's own smoker. 

Eddie Hagler [email protected]


----------



## bassman (Apr 9, 2009)

One suggestion comes to mind.  A smoker like my Smoke Vault can easily do six racks of ribs.  You wouldn't have to rent too many times to have paid out the $259.99 that you can get a new one  for.


----------



## azrocker (Apr 9, 2009)

If you can bring enough people to move the Maude I would consider it. She is no light weight and it will take a few. I think you might could get six racks on her. I have a couple of rib racks. I can measure her and see what you think!


----------



## txbbqman (Apr 9, 2009)

haglered, If you can't get Maude and if you don't get any more hits, do a search on craigslist for "BBQ Pit" I did this the other day for the Dallas / Ft Worth area and was surprised at how many I saw that were for rent.
Not sure about Ok City area but it is worth a try.

Good Luck


----------



## mgwerks (Apr 9, 2009)

I wish I lived closer, I'd bring a smoker and come and help.

I don't know how many people your church would normally smoke for, as that would really determine your actual best course of action - buying a church smoker.

Anyway, I can get 8 racks of St. Louis cut ribs in my 30" MES (2 on each shelf).  It does a great job and takes little wtching.  I hear even QVC has them now for around $200, and their customer service is beyond compare.

Best of luck!


----------



## southoksmoker (Apr 9, 2009)

If I were available I'd be there in a heartbeat, but I work out of town for the better part of the week.

I did some looking on craigslist, thought and found a few goodies on there. here are some links below. Also, one is for pecan wood at $45 a rick, not bad! Not sure what your budget is to work with, but I will keep my eyes peeled for any bargains I can find down here arond Duncan and post anything I come across. Good Luck, brother!

http://stillwater.craigslist.org/grd/1077042916.html

http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/for/1112305986.html


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 9, 2009)

i dont know what you are looking to spend for the church but..

***BBQ PIT SMOKER-CUSTOM BUILT*** - $2300 (OKC)


----------



## vegansbeware (Apr 9, 2009)

Check this out!

http://www.partyserve.com/bbqsmokerrentalsales.html

Says it comes complete with:
Wood, Propane, Professional Grill Tools

If you need the meat still, they'll provide that too, for an up charge.

And they're in Tulsa!


----------



## crockadale (Apr 9, 2009)

Home Depot...RIB RACKS!!!! Hold 6 racks and will fit in most smokers.


----------



## azrocker (Apr 9, 2009)

I have 2 rib racks. I can get six racks of ribs on my grill easily and my smoker is bigger.


----------



## haglered (Apr 10, 2009)

I know I didn't say this in the original post but everyone is invited. We will be eating promptly at 6:PM It is at Northgate Baptist Chuch at 3786 N.Porter in Norman Oklahoma.  Bring a side dish if you can. This will help make sure there is enough food, however this has never been a problem so come even if you can't bring a side.  We are having it Sunday-Thursday but only having the Que on Thursday.


I don't think the church can afford the $2,500 rig.... It'd be nice but I don't think I could talk the whole church into it.


By the way the title of the revival is Keep on the Firing line..... ;-) 

Eddie Hagler, [email protected]


----------

